# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Crested Gecko Morphs!?

## LovemyBF

Is there a complete list anywhere of all the differen't crested gecko morphs out there? I've seen a couple web sites with a couple on them but I'm just curious about the selection available! Zeek should be ready to breed soon and I'm interested in getting a mate sometime in the near future if not at one of the upcoming shows!

Any pictures of crested morphs would be appreciated.. Thanks! ; )

----------


## casperca

Check out Rhacodactylus: The Complete Guide to their Selection and Care by Philippe De Vosjoli, Allen Repashy, and Frank Fast.  They cover it pretty well.

Oh yeah.. Its a book, not a website.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Base Morphs http://www.ciliatus.com/content/inde...=42&Itemid=195

Designer Morphs http://www.ciliatus.com/content/inde...=69&Itemid=266

Both http://www.pangeareptile.com/morphs_colors.htm

----------


## LovemyBF

> Check out Rhacodactylus: The Complete Guide to their Selection and Care by Philippe De Vosjoli, Allen Repashy, and Frank Fast.  They cover it pretty well.
> 
> Oh yeah.. Its a book, not a website.


I actually have that book but they only show only a couple different morphs. Thanks though!

----------


## LovemyBF

> Base Morphs http://www.ciliatus.com/content/inde...=42&Itemid=195
> 
> Designer Morphs http://www.ciliatus.com/content/inde...=69&Itemid=266
> 
> Both http://www.pangeareptile.com/morphs_colors.htm


Thank you very much!  GA!

http://www.ciliatus.com/content/inde...&g2_itemId=390

OMG! Cream on Cream is so beautiful!!

----------


## LovemyBF

How much do you think one of those would go for?

----------


## mlededee

About $200 +/- depending on age and sex if you get it from the guy who owns ciliatus.com.

----------


## qiksilver

moon glow dalmatian or inkspot dalmatian are where it's at.

----------


## Otter_23

Is it $200 for the actual cream on cream or just a hatchling produced from cream on cream?

I was under the impression that moonglows have never been proving out, meaning they have not been able to reproduce moonglows.

----------


## mlededee

A cream on cream is not a moonglow. A moonglow is an all white gecko that has no color whatsoever. 

I went and look on the AC Reptiles site again and $200 is for an adult (or close to it) male that is the offspring of cream on cream parents. He isn't quite a cream on cream himself but he is nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Otter_23

> moon glow dalmatian or inkspot dalmatian are where it's at.


I was referring to this when I stated that moon glows haven't been reproduced consistently, sorry should have quoted it.  

I think that when he does produce true visual cream on cream they will probably be in the $400-$500 dollar range but I could be wrong.  I guess I think it will be kind of like the creamsicles, when the babies have some of the traits but aren't considered creamsicles (but came from a creamsicle parent)  they went for much less than those that were truely considered creamsicles.

----------


## qiksilver

i haven't been following whether it's been a reproducible trait, but it exists, and it's awesome, so all I'm saying is that I like it.

----------


## Otter_23

I agree they are very nice looking cresteds and I hope someone finds a line they can reproduce, maybe they have they just haven't been letting them go (we can hope).

----------


## mlededee

> I think that when he does produce true visual cream on cream they will probably be in the $400-$500 dollar range but I could be wrong.


He has already produced them, he is just not offering them for sale right now.  :Smile:  

EDIT: Here's a link:http://www.ciliatus.com/content/inde...&g2_itemId=389

----------


## Otter_23

Sorry again I meant produce for sale.

----------

